# Does emulsion wash out of clothing?



## gp1305 (Oct 17, 2007)

Well well..

If any of you have been following my threads you will have noticed I have been progressing!!

Okay.. quick question..

I was coating my very first screen tonight.. and I managed to get emulsion on the pants I was wearing.. (of course.. by now its been exposed and what not)..

Is there any way to get it out?


(I'm leaning towards "no" but you guys are a vast wealth of knowledge so I figured I'd check while I was here!!)

Thanks guys for all your kind words of wisdom!

=W=


----------



## mtmob (Apr 21, 2007)

I guess you can with emulsion remover but im not sure what itll do to the pant as a side effect. but it wont with regular detergent. I never tried removing emulsion stains i have clothes set apart for working....You might wanna invest in an apron...lol good luck let me know how it works out.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

I concur that it won't come out of the pants with regular detergent, as I have jeans with emulsion on them that I've washed a dozen times and it's still on there. Try putting strong emulsion remover on there and spraying it hard with water.
Otherwise you now have a dedicated pair of pants to work in  I have work jeans and nice jeans now, whereas they were all nice originally but ink and emulsion has spotted some of them.


----------



## mk162 (Sep 24, 2007)

You can use a spot cleaning gun to remove it. If it's denim, it will strip the color. Check it first to make sure you won't ruin them any further.

It's pretty much stuck there if that doesn't work.


----------

